# Brake job in the driveway!



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Welcome to the ceramic pads. Lemme know when you end with annoying rubbing sound. My bet is less than 5 000 miles. 
Of course, you bedded the new rotors and pads right away, right, mate?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Not a peep out of them so far. Allegedly (from the manufacturer) no bedding is needed. Brakes are quiet, stopping is smooth thusfar. I will know more after a few hundred miles.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

One recommendation: put pb blaster on the bleeder screw then if the piston doesn't compress, crack it open. Close it immediately after a small amount of fluid drain. That is how I finally compressed my piston. Ridiculously easy after that. If tools are bending, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

You should have the bleeder screw cracked anyway when you're compressing the piston. Keeps air bubbles from getting in the line.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Mort said:


> You should have the bleeder screw cracked anyway when you're compressing the piston. Keeps air bubbles from getting in the line.


I've never opened the bleeder screw to install new pads. How does air get into the closed system?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I haven't had to open a bleeder valve while installing new pads either, until yesterday. BENT a piston compressor, almost BROKE an 8 inch C Clamp. Piston would not compress. I put a 15 inch pair of channel locks on it. Still nothing. Opened the bleeder and I could almost compress it with my hand. I am lucky I didn't blow the piston. Must be a check valve somewhere to protect the ABS, I don't know. You can suck air back in, I suppose, but that didn't happen to me.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if the piston will not compress. open the bleeder. if the piston does not compress = replace caliper. if the piston does compress = replace the hose.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> I've never opened the bleeder screw to install new pads. How does air get into the closed system?


Beats me, that's just what they told me at the tire/brake place I used to work for. I didn't have a good argument for them as to why it would be BS, so there you go. 

I think it had something to do with the ABS computer, and everything I work on has ABS so its good practice.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if air gets into the system. then fluid can get out = leak.


----------

